# Savage MK II smokeless muzzle loader



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Does anyone on here hunt with one? Looking to upgrade my muzzle loader next spring and wanted to hear some input on this rifle. 45grain powder 250 grain sabot over 3000fps 3 shot 100 yard 1 inch groups, little cleaning can this be true? If read that 300 yard shots are possible and 200-250 can be common.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have two of them that my son and I hunt with. I have been hunting exclusively with mz's for the past 8-10 years. There is no other commercially available MZ that can compete with performance or with the ease of cleaning and maintenance. There are a lot of good MZ's offered, but all are limited due to powder limitations.

The ballistics you state are exaggerated, 3000 FPS is not a realistic number. You can easily get 2400 -2500 with the a 250 gr bullet. The limiting factor is the sabot, they can only handle around 40,000 psi and they begin to blow and really effect the accuracy,

Many achieve 1" groups at 100 yds after finding the right powder, primer, bullet combinations. 1-1/2" groups at 100 yds would be more common and is readily achievable.

The ease of maintenance and cleaning is one of the reasons I purchased these guns. I can go an entire season without cleaning if I desire to. The only real maintenance is with the breech plug and vent liner. They require a removal of the carbon buildup after approx 40 shots to maintain the ultimate accuracy. This is about a 15 minute procedure. I clean my plug, check zero and hunt through all of our Ohio season without needing to do any cleaning. Last year I put them away after the MZ season and didn't clean them until this past Sept, try that with any other MZ.

The safety of this gun is another reason I selected these guns. The barrels are tested at 120,000 psi, 3 times the maximum rated load pressures. They also have the Accutrigger that prevent accidental discharges, and the standard 3 position safety just like every Savage rifle.

I shoot 59 grains of VV- N-120, 300 gr. Barnes original bullet, Federal 209A primer. It is @ 2190 FPS. On my scope with a single reticle it is set for a 175 yd zero. This puts me 2-1/2" high at 100, 1-1/2" low at 200 and 9' low at 250. I put a Burris ballistic plex on my sons gun. His is shooting the same load. His main reticle is 100, the second tick is 200, the 3rd tick is unknown for sure, the 4th tick is 250.

I hunt a lot of open country that provides long shot opportunities. I went with these guns because there are just no other legal (in Ohio) guns available that can offer the downrange ballistics, accuracy and energy.

Still, even with these guns and their downrange potential they do not always open you up to shots of 200 yds or more. Only if conditions are right will I take a 200 yd or farther shot. I don't think most realize the wind effect on a bullet at those longer ranges. A simple 10 mph 90 deg crosswind will result in 10" of wind drift at 200 yds. An increase in wind speed or a lighter bullet with a lower BC and the drift becomes even more pronounced. I have shot these guns a lot at longer yardages in varying conditions and feel very comfortable with longer shots depending on the conditions. One day last week I had a 20 mph crosswind from my stand across a field. My personal limit for that day would have been about 125 yds. The next morning was clear and zero wind and my limit was back to 200 yd without hesitation and maybe farther depending on how long I had to range the deer, make the shot and any elevation changes presented with the shot. 

I can talk about these guns for a long time. It would be easier for me to show them to you and let you shoot them. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the great information concerning this rifle. I like all the things I have heard and read so far. Maybe I will take you up on the offer when spring arrives. Is there any chance Ohio is going to take these guns from us for hunting?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think so. I can't think of any issues they cause. They also can shoot any powder but are designed to perform best with modern smokeless

They are legal in many states and more are adding them every year. 

Did you know that Pyrodex and Triple 7 are classified as "Smokeless Powder" by Tobacco and firearms? Did you know that additives are added to these powders to make them smoke?


Here is a bunch of information for the Savage.

http://www.sav10ml.com/


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Lundy, Do you measure your powder with a scale or by volume? I read somewhere that volume measuring was possible, chuck hawks maybe? Just curious.

Scott


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There is one powder that I know you can measure by volume. It's accurate arms 5744. I use the Lee dippers for volume ,measurement on that powder and it really is pretty accurate.

The powders that I tired during load development don't really lend themselves to volume measurement very well. Some of these loads are as low as 34 grains, depending on the powder, and a scale is really needed. I use a cheap beam scale and it works fine.

Many may be intimidated by all of the powder choices available and fear of messing up, I know I was at first. However there are really only 4-5 major powders that are commonly used and a lot of good load data available. It is really a simple, safe and easy system once you become just a little familiar with the gun.

I would be happy to let anyone shoot my guns and talk to them about the powders and load choices that may be considering a Savage MZ. I can cut the learning curve way down for a new Savage owner.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I believe there was a post about these over on huntohio.net. You can also get a lot of info on them at www.savageshooter.com.

lg_mouth


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I also have been hunting for 2 years with the M10. I wouldn't own anything else in a front loader. If you go to Savage Arms web site and check out the articles by Randy Wakeman, you'll get ton's of info. I shoot the 250gr JHP with 40grs IMR SR4759. I'm going to pick up some 5744 and N120 after season and do some playing around. You can't go wrong with this rifle....Pete...Aka Hatchetman


----------

